# Apple iPhone 4S oder Samsung Galaxy S2?



## Shourijo (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey bin grade am überlegen mir ein neues Smartphone zu holen.
Nun wurde ja am Dienstag das neue iPhone 4S vorgstellt und wollte mir dieses auch erst eigentlich holen, da ich momentan noch ein 3GS besitze und mit iOS auch eigentlich zufrieden bin 
Nun ist es aber so, dass das neue iPhone ja nicht grade günstig mit seinen 629€ ist und auch weniger Leistungsstark als das Samsung Galaxy S2 sein dürfte. Wobei dies bei eBay nur rund 420€ kostet und dabei noch einen größeres 4,3 Zoll Amoled Display bietet.

Weiterhin ist es so, dass ich schon mein 3GS gerne gemoddet habe, also eigene Icons, Widgets usw eingefügt habe. Da ich aber nun nicht weiß, wie das mit dem 4S aussehen wird zwecks Jailbreak von iOS5 und eben dann der Möglichkeit des Moddens, tendiere ich wiederum momentan mehr zum Galaxy S2, weil Android da ja offener sein soll. Sprich Widgets z.B. einfach mit Minimalistic Text einpflegen.

Ach ich bin einfach total unentschlossen, welches der beiden Geräte ich mir denn nun holen soll  Hat einer von euch da vielleicht einen Rat?
Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar


----------



## Littlecool (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Apple schon hast, dann nimm halt das neue wenn du Lustig bist....
Find das OS (du weisst es ja, bzw deine Meinung) gleichauf mit Android obwohl ich mehr zu iOS tendiere...

Einschränkungen.... hab ich weder unter Android noch iOS... ist mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen.... mag sein das Android offener is, aber man muss schauen wo der sinnvolle nutzen davon is....
Auch wird iOS immer verbessert. (Android natürlich auch)
Akku... beim iPhone is der einfach besser  hatte schon paar android Handys und da is der Akku immer so schnell leer, selbst beim Musik hören....
Mag auch sein das die Android Handys besser Prozessoren usw haben, aber wo is da der sinnvolle nutzen?!? Sehe immer nur, dass der Akku davon verdammt schnell leer geht.


Hab selber auch noch nen HTC Desire (Sept. 10)... und seit kurzem auch das 4er (Jun ´11)....
Und nach meiner anfänglichen Skepsis gegenüber Apple ("Scheiss apple blabla"), bin ich doch sehr positiv davon überrascht seitdem ich ausschließlich unter Apple Arbeite ich betone ARBEITE 



(Ich betone nicht das S2, da ich schon paar "iPhone Killer Handys" hatte und diese bisher immer die gleichen schwächen aufwiesen...)


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich selber hab das 4g und bin damit sehr zufrieden kann einfach alles was man braucht.Beim Samsung find ich zwar auch net schlecht aber allein die größe von dem ding wird eng in der hosentasche  Denk das 4s wird bestimmt ziemlich gut werden denk da wird der akku noch besser werden und wie du ja weißt von deinem 3gs hast du mit iphone eine sehr große auswahl an apps.


Ich würd mich fürs 4s entscheiden


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich rate dir zum Samsung Galaxy S2. Einfach weil du schon Apple hattest und ich persönlich eher der Typ bin, der gerne auch andere Marken ausprobiert. Sonst kann man am Ende für sich selbst nie wissen, ob nicht das andere einem doch besser passen würde.

Ich könnte hier versuchen Gründe aufzulisten, aber das hat keinen Sinn, denn das Für und Wieder kennst du offensichtlich selbst zur Genüge. Es sei dennoch gesagt, dass das Galaxy S2 durch die Bank in Testberichten wohl derzeit als DAS Smartphone schlechthin abschneidet.

Dass der Akku beim Iphone besser wäre halte ich für ein Gerücht. Zumindest bestätigen auch Testberichte das nicht im Vergleich zb. zum iPhone 4.


----------



## Shourijo (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey, schonmal ein fettes Danke für die Antworten  Zum Thema Akku: Habe eben nochmal auf der Apple Website nachgeschaut:
*
iPhone 4S*
 Talk time:
Up to 8 hours on 3G
Up to 14 hours on 2G (GSM)

 Standby time:
Up to 200 hours

*iPhone 3GS*
 Talk time:
Up to 5 hours on 3G
Up to 12 hours on 2G (GSM)

 Standby time:
Up to 300 hours

Also Standby Zeit ist schonmal wesentlich geringer als beim 3GS wobei die Sprachzeit schon höher geworden ist... Beim Galaxy S2 weiß ich jetzt nicht wies da mitter Sprechzeit und Standby Zeit aussieht. Weiß nur das das S2 1650mAh hat.

@OldboyX: Ja so sehe ich das wiederum auch irgendwie, mich würde es halt schonmal reizen was neues zu probieren, aber wenns mir nacher nicht gefällt ist das auch irgendwie wieder blöd 
Mein Vater regts jetzt schon wieder auf, dass ich mirn neues Handy kaufen will... Aber er darf sich schön immer neue Autos oder nen Moped kaufen... Jaja die lieben Eltern.


----------



## Littlecool (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch kein Handy kaufen 

Entweder bekomme ich es von meiner Firma oder ich mach bei mir Vertragsverlängerung


----------



## Shourijo (6. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Ich würde auch kein Handy kaufen
> 
> Entweder bekomme ich es von meiner Firma oder ich mach bei mir Vertragsverlängerung



Mache ich immer so  Ich brauch keine großartigen SMS Flats bzw Festnetzflats, weil ich dafür zu wenige SMS schreibe bzw zu selten Telefoniere, da lohnen sich keine 30€ oder mehr im Monat. Bin momentan bei BASE und bezahle da halt meine 10€ im Monat und habe da 30 SMS und 30 Minuten im Monat frei und noch ne Internetflat mit 250MB im Monat. Das reicht mir vollkommen aus  Einziger Kritikpunkt ist jedoch die Internateflat, weil ich hier kaum 3G reinbekomme... Die wollen da aber jetz im Herbst nachbessern hier inner Gegend.

Entscheiden kann ich mich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht... Wobei ich jetz wieder mehr zum 4S tendiere...


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Oktober 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Mache ich immer so  Ich brauch keine großartigen SMS Flats bzw Festnetzflats, weil ich dafür zu wenige SMS schreibe bzw zu selten Telefoniere, da lohnen sich keine 30€ oder mehr im Monat. Bin momentan bei BASE und bezahle da halt meine 10€ im Monat und habe da 30 SMS und 30 Minuten im Monat frei und noch ne Internetflat mit 250MB im Monat. Das reicht mir vollkommen aus  Einziger Kritikpunkt ist jedoch die Internateflat, weil ich hier kaum 3G reinbekomme... Die wollen da aber jetz im Herbst nachbessern hier inner Gegend.
> 
> Entscheiden kann ich mich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht... Wobei ich jetz wieder mehr zum 4S tendiere...




Echt? oO Für 10 Euro im Monat? 
Ich telefoniere auch extrem selten mit meinem Handy und verschicke nie SMS. Mein Handy ist schon ziemlich veraltet 4-5 jahre alt und hat schon seine Macken. Zahlst du 10€ weil du schon lange bei Base bist oder kann das jeder bekommen? ^^


----------



## Shourijo (6. Oktober 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Echt? oO Für 10 Euro im Monat?
> Ich telefoniere auch extrem selten mit meinem Handy und verschicke nie SMS. Mein Handy ist schon ziemlich veraltet 4-5 jahre alt und hat schon seine Macken. Zahlst du 10&#8364; weil du schon lange bei Base bist oder kann das jeder bekommen? ^^



Nö, kann jeder bekommen  Im Grundpaket zahlst du nix im Monat und hast halt die 30SMS + Freiminuten inklusive...  Kann dir aber grade nicht sagen wie viel die Minute dann kostet bzw die SMS wenn du über den 30 SMS bzw Minuten liegst, da musste einfach mal auf die BASE Website schauen. Dann kannste dir halt verschiedene Flats zu dem Grundpaket hinzubuchen. Ich habe halt die Internetflat für 10&#8364; im Monat. Allerdings musste dir halt nen Handy selber dazukaufen.


----------



## Littlecool (6. Oktober 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Mache ich immer so  Ich brauch keine großartigen SMS Flats bzw Festnetzflats, weil ich dafür zu wenige SMS schreibe bzw zu selten Telefoniere, da lohnen sich keine 30€ oder mehr im Monat. Bin momentan bei BASE und bezahle da halt meine 10€ im Monat und habe da 30 SMS und 30 Minuten im Monat frei und noch ne Internetflat mit 250MB im Monat. Das reicht mir vollkommen aus  Einziger Kritikpunkt ist jedoch die Internateflat, weil ich hier kaum 3G reinbekomme... Die wollen da aber jetz im Herbst nachbessern hier inner Gegend.
> 
> Entscheiden kann ich mich aber irgendwie immer noch nicht... Wobei ich jetz wieder mehr zum 4S tendiere...



Bin viel unterwegs, Telefoniere viel, schreibe Massig SMS und bin immer on 


Aber ich mein 45€ Pro Monat Oo pff  mein Business Vertrag kostet pro Monat um die 90 €


----------



## Shourijo (6. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Bin viel unterwegs, Telefoniere viel, schreibe Massig SMS und bin immer on
> 
> 
> Aber ich mein 45€ Pro Monat Oo pff  mein Business Vertrag kostet pro Monat um die 90 €



Ach du Heilige *******! So viel würd ich niemals ausgeben 

Aber irgendwie driften wir leicht vom Thema ab


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2011)

Hier laut einem Chip Testbericht die Akkulaufzeit des Samsung Galaxy S2

*



			Akku und Akustik: Licht und Schatten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> In Sachen Akku-Kapazität legte Samsung im Vergleich zum ersten Galaxy 150 mAh drauf, das S2 bietet also insgesamt 1.650 mAh. Das macht sich teils in unseren Akkutests bemerkbar. Beim Dauersurfen im WLAN-Netz machte das Handy erst nach sieben Stunden schlapp, obwohl der XXL-Bildschirm auf volle Helligkeit gedreht war. Im Sprechmodus hielt das Handy sechs Stunden bei voller GSM-Sendeleistung durch.



Quelle: http://www.chip.de/a...t_47492423.html

Meine persönliche Meinung (bin kein besonderer Apple Fan) wird in diesem Testbreicht recht gut zusammengefasst. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Restriktionen nicht mag (und auch keine Lust habe mein Gerät hacken zu müssen, was dann bei OS Updates wieder gemacht werden muss unter Umständen usw. nur damit ich nicht zu iTunes gezwungen werde zb.) lässt sich Apple immer noch den Lifestyle bezahlen. Das ist etwas wofür ich aber sicherlich kein Geld ausgebe.

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-News-Handy-Vergleich-mit-dem-Testsieger-Apple-iPhone-4S-oder-Samsung-Galaxy-S2-6465490.html

Demzufolge hält das Samsung laut Herstellerangaben auch länger durch, aber Herstellerangaben sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Die nehmen sich im Prinzip nichts (Samsung etwas mehr RAM, Speicherplatz erweiterbar über Steckkarte, leichter - iPhone mehr Apps, höhere Auflösung beim Display, kleiner) nur das Apple kostet für den "Mythos" 230&#8364; mehr (andere werden jetzt sofort sagen, der Aufpreis ist aufgrund der Wertigkeit der verbauten Materialien und das Samsung sei Plastikmüll - kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hatte das Samsung und das iphone 4 schon in der Hand).


----------



## sympathisant (7. Oktober 2011)

ihr glaubt wirklich, dass ihr bei ner vertragsverlängerung kein handy kauft? letztendlich bezahlste mehr als wenn du das teil ohne vertrag holst.

ich würd mir aufgrund des preis-leistungsverhältnisses kein iphone holen. da bezahlste für das logo mindestens 100 euro mehr.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Sprachqualität des Galaxy soll aber nicht so gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Ich empfehle jetzt hier mal mein Handy:

http://www.amazon.de/Nokia-6303i-Kamera-Bluetooth-classic/dp/B003DNS850/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318079442&sr=8-1

Hat alles was man braucht!


----------



## Shourijo (8. Oktober 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Sprachqualität des Galaxy soll aber nicht so gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
> 
> Ich empfehle jetzt hier mal mein Handy:
> 
> ...



Hmm, das mitter Sprachqualität wäre dann allerdings bescheiden... 
Ich denke mal, ich werd iOS treu bleiben und mir das neue 4S holen, auch wenn man für Apple halt was draufzahlt.

Haha, danke Klos, aber Nokia kaufe ich nicht, seit die Subventionen hier kassiert haben und sich dann verdünnisiert haben.^^


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Oktober 2011)

*gelöscht* Sorry, wollte eigentlich in den Apple Thread schreiben...


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2011)

Also i hab dat Galaxy SII und die Sprachquali find ich jetzt vollkommen in Ordnung 

Ich versteh jeden und jeder versteht mich .. wat will ich mehr


----------



## OMGStranger (10. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ihr glaubt wirklich, dass ihr bei ner vertragsverlängerung kein handy kauft? letztendlich bezahlste mehr als wenn du das teil ohne vertrag holst.
> 
> ich würd mir aufgrund des preis-leistungsverhältnisses kein iphone holen. da bezahlste für das logo mindestens 100 euro mehr.



Locker mehr als 100 €, bei dem ganzen Apple Zeug ist das so, nen Macbook ist ja fast schon doppelt so teuer wie ein vergleichbarer Windows PC ;>


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2011)

OMGStranger schrieb:


> Locker mehr als 100 €, bei dem ganzen Apple Zeug ist das so, nen Macbook ist ja fast schon doppelt so teuer wie ein vergleichbarer Windows PC ;>



Die Sache ist nur - es gibt keinen vergleichbaren Windows-PC.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ihr glaubt wirklich, dass ihr bei ner vertragsverlängerung kein handy kauft? letztendlich bezahlste mehr als wenn du das teil ohne vertrag holst.
> 
> ich würd mir aufgrund des preis-leistungsverhältnisses kein iphone holen. da bezahlste für das logo mindestens 100 euro mehr.



Du bezahlst dein Handy immer. Ob nun Vertragsverlängerung oder Neuvertrag. Der Handypreis ist immer in den Grundkosten des Vertrages dabei und ist auch immer bei weitem höher, als wenn man sich
das Handy so kaufen würde. Im Endeffekt ist es ein Kredit mit Zinsen von abartiger Höhe. Wer sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, geht etwas zu naiv an die Sache ran.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Oktober 2011)

Iphone pro: IOs für Gerät 100% angepasst, läuft unendlich stabil
Apps streng geprüft, kaum chancen für Viren
Stabil laufende HArdware
Hohe Auflösung
Siri, die neue Sprachsteuerung

Iphone Contra: knappe 300 Dollar nur fürs Logo (kaufpreis - Herstellung - Marketing)
Weniger Leistung als SII
Kleiner
Du bist ein Sklave des Apfels oder du musst mit einem Hack gegen die AGB verstoßen und kannst so die Garantie verlieren.

Samsung SII Pro:
Riesenbild mit guten Farben
Lange Akkulaufzeit
Freies Betriebssystem Android
momentan leistungstärkstes Handy auf dem Markt
günstiger Preis

SII contra: Weniger Auflösung
Android mit Touchwiz von Samsung gemischt - kann instabl laufen (muss aber nich)
Apps sind kaum geprüft, Viren möglich
Freie Romwahl (man kann Customroms aufspielen zum beispiel für mehr Spieleleistung, für vielsurfer usw.)
Mehr möglichkeiten zum Styling wegen den Homescreens


----------



## Aranshi (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich wuerde mir das iPhone 4s kaufen, finde das iOs einfach Klasse und mit iOs 5 wird in Sachen komfort nochmal ordentlich nachgelegt. Von der Hardware ist es denke ich mal mit dem SGS2 fast gleich auf, bzw sie nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel.
Hab zwar nur das 3gs bin aber auch damit vollkommen zufrieden und bleibe auch bei Apple.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Iphone Contra: knappe 300 Dollar nur fürs Logo (kaufpreis - Herstellung - Marketing)



Leute, die solche Aussagen von sich geben, haben schlicht und einfach *keine* Ahnung. Apple hat so viele Kosten, mit der Herstellung, dem Kaufpreis für die Komponenten und Marketing ist das noch lange nicht abgedeckt. Zeig mir ein Gerät für 300 Dollar (wieso rechnest du eigentlich in Dollar?), das mit dem iPhone 4S vergleichbar ist. Bitte, tu es.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst dich jetzt um X Euro kloppen, aber dass Du für den Apple Kram mehr zahlst als für andere vergleichbare Produkte dürfte auch Dir klar sein.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich. Aber das ist bei _jedem_ Markenprodukt so. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Und fast immer hat man auch was davon. Im Falle Apple: absolut einzigartig guten Support und Qualität. 

Ich ärgere mich nur immer über diese Pseudo-Wirtschaftsweisen, die meinen, komplett Bescheid zu wissen und in Wahrheit keinen blassen Dunst haben.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2011)

"Mein Empfang ist schlecht" - "HALT DAS SCHEISS IPHONE RICHTIG!!!!"


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Leute, die solche Aussagen von sich geben, haben schlicht und einfach *keine* Ahnung. Apple hat so viele Kosten, mit der Herstellung, dem Kaufpreis für die Komponenten und Marketing ist das noch lange nicht abgedeckt.




So sieht's aus, aber die wenigsten kennen sich wirtschaftlich aus...von daher lohnt sich eine Diskussion in diese Richtung gar nicht, weil die Diskussionspartner schlicht ungeeignet sind


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Oktober 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> SII contra:
> Freie Romwahl (man kann Customroms aufspielen zum beispiel für mehr Spieleleistung, für vielsurfer usw.)
> Mehr möglichkeiten zum Styling wegen den Homescreens



Warum steht denn das unter Contra? Das ist doch gerade DER Vorteil! Gerade bei dem SGS II! Klasse custom Roms, die die Akkulaufzeit teilw. deutlich erhöhen! Ich muss mein SGS I Nur noch alle 3 Tage (bei wenig bis mittlerer Nutzung) anschließen zudem läuft es stabiler und schneller! 

Wenn man Bastler ist, man das Telefon nach seinen Vorstellung komplett frei gestalten möchte als Beispiel hier mal ein Screenshot Thread für das SGS I http://www.android-h...creenshots.html wie man sieht sieht kein Telefon aus wie das Andere man ist komplett frei. Und einiges ist "nur" mit Apps gemacht, ohne irgendwas zu modden! 

Wenn man das nicht möchte und nicht braucht und genügend Geld hat, ist ein iPhone eine gute Wahl!


----------

